#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Singapore Forum >  >  Hotel- convenient, central, decent

## DJ Pat

Will be spending 3 days in Singapore in a months time.

I've used all the sites to find a decent hotel but I want real, first hand advice please.

Budget for hotel is about 3-4000 Baht a night maximum. 

Close to the best places to eat, shop and walk. We will also be visiting Universal Studios theme park.

I know I can look at as many maps online as I wish, but again would like to hear from those who've actually been.

----------


## Dillinger

These are near the 4 floors of whores Pat..

.
Top 3 Budget Hotels near Orchard Road ? BudgetHotels.sg

----------


## DJ Pat

Thanks man, that Fort Canning Lodge looks good. Will go on shortlist. Still a bit pricey though.

But...The link from that page takes me to a 2012 ad for Maroon 5 in concert

----------


## nidhogg

Ibis hotel in bencoolen street should be in your limit.  Quite OK, although not desperately central, but plenty of transport options.

----------


## DJ Pat

Aha!! The Ibis.. I almost forgot

----------


## david44

Transport is cheap although most other items more than Bangkok on my March visit, if you smoke drink or need aircon restaurants, hawker food is good better quality than some here but double the price.

Bon voyage

----------


## Iceman123

> Thanks man, that Fort Canning Lodge looks good. Will go on shortlist. Still a bit pricey though.
> 
> But...The link from that page takes me to a 2012 ad for Maroon 5 in concert


Have you not thought about investing in a good pair of runners and going back to your old ways?
 :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Fuck staying in an Ibis, have a look at this......





> The New Mercure Singapore Bugis has 395 heritage inspired rooms located  in the heart of Singapore's arts and cultural district. Also situated  within 5 minutes from Bugis MRT, the hotel offers unlimited mobile  Internet access on a handy smartphone, a chic lobby lounge at  BARtistry@One22, meeting facilities with an outdoor terrace and western  restaurant at Sauces by Chef Daniel. Other facilities include a gym with  access 24 hours and an infinity lap pool.


And only 70 euros a night in a months time Pat on Accor's website with best price guarantee.you can sign up to their membership scheme for free on their too.





There's also a Novotel and a grand mercure on there within your budget and if you scroll down you will see a 3 star Mercure in Batam for 14 euros a night :Smile: 


https://secure.accorhotels.com/store...PYO_3OvKffcndg

----------


## Dragonfly94

Is buggery legal in Singapore?

----------


## Dillinger

> Transport is cheap


You didn't get a taxi then. the taxi driver i had was telling me about his 14,000 dollar rolex on his wrist

----------


## Thai Pom

Taxi's used to be cheap. Now with Day long ERP charges and extra surcharges they are becoming an expensive way to get around. Even more so if you are used to Bangkok Taxi prices !!

Cheers, TP

----------


## harrybarracuda

I'm booked into the Carlton City in December, but I picked it for proximity to the partner's office and no other reason.

Coincidentally and subsequent to my booking, a friend stayed there last month and said it was the bollocks and he really enjoyed it.  Which is nice.


Carlton Singapore hotel | New hotel Singapore | Carlton Singapore

----------


## Dillinger

> I picked it for proximity to the partner's office and no other reason.


Bollocks, theres an ibis next door :Smile:

----------


## katie23

I stayed in an area called Geylang, lots of 2 or 3 star hotels there, but may not be posh enough for Pat's tastes. It was very near an MRT station & had lots of Chinese & Indian cheap restos. Lots of convenience stores too. But then, I'm not posh. 

To go to Sentosa Island, you can either take the bus, train or cable car. If you're posh, take the cable car. Or you could do cable car 1 way, bus or train to get back
 I went by bus, then came back by train. There's a nice food court in the mall where you get off the train. 

You could also go on a day trip to Malaysia (bus) or Batam island, Indonesia (ferry) if you or your gf wants to add stamps to the passport, 3 countries in 1 trip. 

Public transpo in Sg is very efficient, no need to take taxis. That's how the proletariat dobit. Lol.  The Marina bay sands & art-science museum were nice. 

Cheers & enjoy your holiday! Post pics!  :Smile:

----------


## nidhogg

> Fuck staying in an Ibis, have a look at this......


Fair point.  But I know I can get a smoking room at IBIS....

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> I picked it for proximity to the partner's office and no other reason.
> 
> 
> Bollocks, theres an ibis next door


Nope, you lost me.

Explain.

----------


## Dillinger

I just turn the shower on to its hottest and fastest. And smoke in the loo if theres no balcony :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I just turn the shower on to its hottest and fastest. And smoke in the loo if theres no balcony


I use this puppy; tastes almost the same as a Marlboro light but not smoke and no smell.

https://www.govype.com/uk/e-cigarett...ck-starter-kit

Comes in handy on long haul flights as well.

 :Smile:

----------


## Jofrey

I usually stay on, or near, Jalan Sultan. 

it's in the Kampong Glam area. loads of great little bars and funky/quirky shops along Haji lane. easy 10 minute walk down to Bugis if you want serious shopping.

----------


## nidhogg

> the same as a Marlboro light


May as well go for these mate:

----------


## slimboyfat

There's a new Premier Inn just opened up at Beach Road next to Golden Mile.

Handy for the Thai supermarket.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> the same as a Marlboro light
> 
> 
> May as well go for these mate:


Yeah, remember you said that when you're gasping for a tab after eating on the plane.

 :bananaman:

----------


## crocman

Try the Park Regis on Merchant Road.

Stumbling distance to Clarke Quay and just across the road from the MRT.

Nice rooms, gym and pool.

----------


## katie23

@pat - I don't know if you've been to Sg, but in case not: if you plan to use public transpo a lot, then buy the transpo card, will save you time. Orchard rd is good for (expensive) shopping. Chinatown is good for a visit too. There's a nice temple & some stalls selling knick-knacks, in case your girl likes those. Sg is a very clean & orderly, albeit an expensive city!

----------


## DJ Pat

It'll be my SG debut, hence my inquiry. 
But the info I've got here has been good, and when I checked, the Ibis Novena was going for £49 a night. Obviously that will fluctuate.

I checked some basic everyday costs and it's about roughly double the prices of Thailand. I can handle that, and I don't wanna start silly budgeting. If we stayed at a cheap hostel, we'd need another trip to get over that when we get back to bkk

Keep the info coming, cheers

----------


## slackula

> Hotel- convenient, central, decent


Decent by your incestuous standards and habit of running away when your bill comes or by most other people's?

----------


## katie23

^pat has been saying "we", so I'm assuming that he'll be going w/ his girl. I would also assume that she's an educated, office girl. So I don't think Pat will be doing a runner this time. Needs to be on good behavior, etc. Hehe. They're going to Sentosa island & Universal studios! That's the regular touristy stuff!  :Wink: 

Resorts World in Sentosa island is also nice. I could easily spend a day just in Sentosa. There are also free beaches in Sentosa, where you can swim or just chill. You could also take a ride (free) on the little open bus that they have for tourists and see the island. There's bungee jumping (i think) and other fun extreme stuff if you're into that. 

Singapore zoo, Jurong Bird park, Clark Quay, Marina Bay sands. All nice & lots of places for photo ops. Little India is also good for photos. I liked the colorful buildings & there's a Hindu temple that you can visit. (Girls not allowed to be in shorts or sleeveless shirt, same as in the Chinese temple). 

In my trip to Sg, I went on a side trip to Melaka, Malaysia. Unesco heritage city - very nice if u like history (which I do). But it was ~4 hrs one way by mrt then bus. 

Cheers! Let me know if u need some other girly tips for your girl.  :Wink:

----------


## cyrille

> I would also assume that she's an educated, office girl.


Why would you assume that?

----------


## nidhogg

> Keep the info coming, cheers


Do be careful, and do not do anything that breaks the law.  They tend to be quite strict over there, and punishments can be extremely harsh.

----------


## cyrille

Well there's no chance of him working illegally anyway.  :Smile:

----------


## katie23

> Originally Posted by katie23
> 
> 
> I would also assume that she's an educated, office girl.
> 
> 
> Why would you assume that?


I remember reading something abt pat joining a dating site & he met a few of them. Then I read recently that he's a teetotaler, doesn't smoke, exercises frequently, and has a steady gf. Also, he's looking for a decent hotel, not a cheap one in a sleazy area. I would assume that he wants to somehow impress the girl, and that she's a decent, nice, educated girl. I.think that's not rocket science.  :Smile: 

Also, they'll be doing regular touristy stuff like Universal studios!

----------


## katie23

> Originally Posted by DJ Pat
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the info coming, cheers
> 
> 
> Do be careful, and do not do anything that breaks the law.  They tend to be quite strict over there, and punishments can be extremely harsh.


Yeah, can't chew gum in public transpo. As they say, Sg is a FINE city!  :Smile:

----------


## DJ Pat

> Originally Posted by cyrille
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by katie23
> ...


Spot on. It's been 8 months now. Shopping, the zoo...I may have to tell her Universal is closed for renovation

----------


## DJ Pat

> Well there's no chance of him working illegally anyway.


Too many coolies about for that

----------


## Dragonfly94

> Originally Posted by cyrille
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by katie23
> ...


Sounds like a saint, you missed about him banging his cousin up the bum then?  :Smile:  Never trust a bloke who does not drink.

----------


## DJ Pat

Come on, man...

----------


## Airportwo

A couple of hotels that are reasonably priced (by Singapore standards!) are the Furama riverfront and Copthorne Kings, easy walking distance to Clarke Quay, apart from that a little outside of the city. Orchard Parade hotel is usually the most reasonable in Orchard road area!

----------


## DJ Pat

Furama looks very decent but looks rather claustrophobic



Copthorne Kings slightly cheaper.

----------


## slimboyfat

> It'll be my SG debut, hence my inquiry. 
> But the info I've got here has been good, and when I checked, the Ibis Novena was going for £49 a night. Obviously that will fluctuate.
> 
> I checked some basic everyday costs and it's about roughly double the prices of Thailand. I can handle that, and I don't wanna start silly budgeting. If we stayed at a cheap hostel, we'd need another trip to get over that when we get back to bkk
> 
> Keep the info coming, cheers


Ibis Novena is a new hotel situated in Balestier Road. I done a thread on the area 
https://teakdoor.com/singapore-forum/...road-area.html (Singapore - Balestier Road area) but ofcourse that is dated - there are now new condos all over the place, and new hotels such as the Ibis.
It's not so convenient for the MRT.

If I had to stay at an Ibis in Singapore it would be Ibis Bencoolen for the location.

----------


## katie23

@D94 - yeah, I've read abt that too, but I figure it's none of my business. If he (pat) wants to take his gf to Sg, then I'll just suggest places where they can visit. 

@pat - if she's a smart girl, which I would assume she is, then she knows how to google. She'll figure out that you're lying and/or being a cheap charlie. Better tell her the truth, or suggest other places like Clark Quay, Chinatown or Little India, which don't have entrance fees & good for walking tours.  You could also just explore Sentosa island, ride the open tour bus, then get off at the beach & chill. I've been to Sentosa but didn't go to Universal, just strolled around & chilled.

----------


## DJ Pat

Ibis Novena was cheapest of them all.
Bencoolen was about £70 when I checked yesterday

----------


## slimboyfat

> Ibis Novena was cheapest of them all.
> Bencoolen was about £70 when I checked yesterday


You will spend the difference (and more) in taxi fares

----------


## reinvented

furuma waterfront is very nice, but a bit out
didnt stirke me as a claustrophobic Pat when i stayed there
was 10 years ago, they may have shrunk it

----------


## Dragonfly94

Singapore is boring compared to Hong Kong, three days is enough

----------


## aging one

> Singapore is boring compared to Hong Kong, three days is enough


Could not agree more. Nothing there is natural its all man made. Expensive and hot as well.   The only time I have gone in the last 20 years is for the F1 race. Well organized and fun. But Saturday qualifying, Sunday race, a couple of musical acts and out.

----------


## katie23

If it was me, I'd choose a hotel near an MRT station. Taxi fares in Sg are pricey, and the MRT is great. For me, convenience tops views or an ultra-posh hotel room. But if you can find all: near 
MRT, good room, views & price, then get that one!

I would listen to slimboyfat as he's been living in Sg for years.

----------


## Dragonfly94

Went there only the once to meet an heiress who was an ex of a friend. Typical Chink, had millions, but still had an old banger, would not fix her teeth and used 2nd class post when in UK.

----------


## Gazza

I've stayed a couple of times at 'Hotel 81' in Geylang 16. No complaints. Maybe same area that Katie mentioned. Close to a station so can get train to and from the airport.

At the time, once you used a train ticket you could get one Sing$ dollar refund by inserting the ticket into a machine. But it had to be on the same day of use. A little saving and obviously more if with a partner. I'd imagine it will still be the same today but it's been a few years since I was last there.


https://teakdoor.com/thai-visa-runs-...sa-trip-2.html (Singapore Visa Trip)

----------


## nidhogg

> I've stayed a couple of times at 'Hotel 81' in Geylang 16. No complaints. Maybe same area that Katie mentioned. Close to a station so can get train to and from the airport.


Uh, maybe not ideal for Pat. They rent rooms by the hour and are situated in a major red light area.

Bit too far outside of central for me, but some amazing places to eat local style.

Gods.  I miss Geylang.

----------


## slimboyfat

> Originally Posted by Gazza
> 
> 
> I've stayed a couple of times at 'Hotel 81' in Geylang 16. No complaints. Maybe same area that Katie mentioned. Close to a station so can get train to and from the airport.
> 
> 
> Uh, maybe not ideal for Pat. They rent rooms by the hour and are situated in a major red light area.
> 
> Bit too far outside of central for me, but some amazing places to eat local style.
> ...


No fun these days as most of the eateries have lost their licence to sell beer - so no more having a beer with your grub while watching the street walker action.

----------


## Pragmatic

> 10 minute walk down to Bugis if you want serious shopping.


I was in Singapore '72/'73. Singapore at it's best. Bugis Street was the place to hang out. Arab Street was the place to do shopping in those days. Oh the memories.  :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

Why not check out https://www.airbnb.com/s/Singapore?p...verride%5B%5D= I'm looking at going in Sept '17 so please keep us updated on yer trip.  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

I've got the Sunday off.

Does Universal Studios have Krusty Burger and Duff beer?

----------


## Dillinger

Or maybe some couchsurfing.

----------


## DJ Pat

In spetember I optimistically booked 5 nights in Vientiane and after advice changed it down to 3. Even 3 was too much there.

If SG is HK's boring, sterile cousin, will I be gritting my teeth after a day or so? One of those days will be taken up having fun at Universal. I would imagine the shopping is the usual array of stores and names, nothing new, the markets? 

People wax lyrical about the hawker/street food

----------


## katie23

> Or maybe some couchsurfing.


Pat, do u want to couchsurf? I could contact some friends of mine in Sg & they can put you up for a few days. But you guys will have to sleep on the floor, in the living room!  :Very Happy: 

P.s. nothing wrong w/ couchsurfing & sleeping on the floor - I've done it several times when visiting w/ friends.  :Smile:

----------


## katie23

@pat - It depends on what ur idea of fun is. Yeah, in Orchard rd, there are rge big name beands like Chanel & Gucci, so same same. 

I don't know the backgrd of ur gf. But if she's not hi-so & can barely travel due to a low-paid job, then she would enjoy Sg. Just to walk along that esplanade near the Art science museum, wander along the streets, take pix, drink coffee/tea at clark quay & ppl watch, etc. 

Some said (AO & D94, i think), that Sg is boring. I'm sorry, but you've viewed Sg from a westerner's eyes, a first worlder. I enjoyed my 3 days in Sg, exactly bcos of the man made structures, the efficiency & cleanliness, which is sadly lacking in my country. I have friends who did a 5 day trip of Sg, and they enjoyed it too. They went on sidetrips to Legoland Malaysia & Batam island - to get more stamps on the passport. Those stamps would come in handy, if ever they'd need to apply to a visa-requiring country. That's the case for third worlsers, it is what it is. I havent met a pinoy who went on tourism to Sg & didnt enjoy it. I have many colleagues who haven't travelled abroad, mostly due to finances. I'm sure they would all love to visit Sg, Bkk or even Saigon!

If the gf comes from nakon nowhere in Isaan & came to Bkk for studies or work, then I'm pretty sure she would enjoy the sights & sounds of Sg. 

Yes, hawker food is good. I think there's a lights show at the Marina bay sands at night. 


Btw, this is not a rant. Just my 2 peso cents. Cheers!

Sorry for typos, am on fone

----------


## DJ Pat

I don't like staying with others and sharing toilets and stuff, no offence but part of a getaway is also being in a hotel together and erm, enjoying time etc etc 

The last thing we want is to have to make friends with people we're never gonna see again!!




> I don't know the backgrd of ur gf. But if she's not hi-so & can barely travel due to a low-paid job, then she would enjoy Sg


Slow down a bit...She's normal.
Excellent job, well educated etc

----------


## slimboyfat

> Slow down a bit...She's normal.
> Excellent job, well educated etc


Is this a blind date then?

But seriously, there's enough to do in 3 days

Sentosa / Universal Studios
Gardens by the Bay 
Marina Bay Sands Casino
Singapore Zoo / Night Safari (don't laugh - it's really good)
Explore Bugis / Arab Street
Shopping at Orchard Road if you like that sort of thing
Get a fantastic Indian meal in Little India
Have a nice drink and meal by the river at Boat Quay
Check out Butterfly's Ladyboy Army (Singapore division) at Orchard Towers

etc etc

----------


## DJ Pat

These sound good...

Universal is a definite
Zoo, night safari sounds good
Gardens by the bay, dinner by boat quay


Shopping? Window shopping more like it. What to buy? She has a queue of unworn clothes in her wardrobe at home. Not into jewelry, and I don't plan to propose. But, you never know, might see a nice pair of pants or shoes, or whatever, to be honest I'd rather not waste the cash. She doesn't expect to be smothered in shoes/clothes or underwear, she chooses and gets her own stuff like that

She hates Indian food so she'll have to watch me.

So now I am beginning to piece together a rough plan. Need to study a good map of the MRT too. I'm a map/train enthusiast, so that'll be fun.

Any riverboats worth taking? (silly question I suppose)




> Is this a blind date then?


Our first meeting in the flesh was a blind date, of sorts. Although photos can be altered..I didn't turn up with tattoos or beer gut and neither did she.

----------


## Airportwo

^ Singapore gets a negative reaction from a lot of folks, personally I love it! costly though it is, two things I always make time for when I am there is a walk around the botanical gardens, beautiful! & have to eat seafood on the east coast road/parkway.

----------


## DJ Pat

I find that the folks who just dismiss it and say ''it's too expensive and strict'' usually haven't even been there.

What's it like, pollution wise? Surely nothing beats the relentless barrage of fumes you suffer in Bkk

----------


## slimboyfat

> I find that the folks who just dismiss it and say ''it's too expensive and strict'' usually haven't even been there.
> 
> What's it like, pollution wise? Surely nothing beats the relentless barrage of fumes you suffer in Bkk


No problems with pollution from Singapore itself - the problems come from haze caused by forest fires in Indonesia.
So far this year we've been lucky, only a couple of slightly hazy days.

----------


## cyrille

> I find that the folks who just dismiss it and say ''it's too expensive and strict'' usually haven't even been there.


I lived there.

It's too expensive and strict.

The strictness is hardly likely to bother you over a short visit though, and since you're apparently about to make enough money to holiday for another year from three week's work...

----------


## DJ Pat

Defintely not enough for a year. Couple of months maybe 3 yes. Had to get back into that work again, especially when an old contact came calling...haven't done anything of note DJ wise for 3-4 years

Probably won't carry on studying with the counselling/addiction thing. Too depressing and honestly can't see myself in 3yrs sitting in front of addicts or depressives. Great money ok, but I may go stir crazy.

This year has been a bit of an eye opener in terms of having freedom and stability. Funny how things work out with no planning at all. I used to be really OCD about all that. I'd just planned an easy year. Then in march I joined a dating site...




> It's too expensive and strict.


Strict? Give me a couple of examples so I can refrain and not get caught out

----------


## slimboyfat

No duty free allowance for bringing in cigarettes is a big one if you smoke.
The fine is $200 per pack if you get caught. 

Singapore cigarettes are marked on each cigarette that the duty is paid - and apparently there are plain clothes wankers going around checking on this.

Likewise don't throw your cigarette butt or any litter on the street - there are plain clothes enforcers of that rule too.

If you don't smoke then the basic rule is don't act like a twat and you should be ok.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Definitely going to look this bloke up.

Singapore street food stalls get Michelin star

https://www.tastingtable.com/dine/national/michelin-singapore-cheap-expansion

----------


## harrybarracuda

> No duty free allowance for bringing in cigarettes is a big one if you smoke.
> The fine is $200 per pack if you get caught. 
> 
> Singapore cigarettes are marked on each cigarette that the duty is paid - and apparently there are plain clothes wankers going around checking on this.
> 
> Likewise don't throw your cigarette butt or any litter on the street - there are plain clothes enforcers of that rule too.
> 
> If you don't smoke then the basic rule is don't act like a twat and you should be ok.


So if you bring in a carton of smokes and declare them, do they open every packet and put a sticker on every one?




> b)      Cigarettes
> 
> Duties payable = Total number of sticks x Weight of individual sticks (every gramme or part thereof) x Excise duty rate
> Company A imports 100 sticks of cigarettes weighing 1.5 grammes each. Assuming the excise duty for cigarettes is 38.8 cents for every gramme or part thereof of each stick:
> 
> Since the weight of each cigarette is between 1 and 2 grammes, the weight to be taken to calculate the duties payable is 2 grammes.
> 
> Hence, duties payable = 100 x 2 x S$0.388 = S$77.60
> 
> - See more at: https://www.customs.gov.sg/businesse....TbxMjWsI.dpuf


So by my reckoning that's more than USD$110 duty. Fuck me.

Cheaper to buy a carton when you're there.

Trusty e-cig it is.

----------


## katie23

@pat - I was kidding re: couchsurfing. Didn't u see the smiley?  :Smile:  If you've got dough for an Ibis, then u don't need to couchsurf! It's only for poor pinoy backpackers/travellers like me! Lol. 

Re: maps of Mrt & Sg, they're available online. Just google. They also give out maps (with tourist spots) at the airport & nice hotels. 

Don't overplan the holiday. Who knows, maybe you'll just chill at the pool, which is also good! Or maybe ur gf has other ideas/places she wishes to visit. Or does she have friends in Sg who she could meet for a drink? Ask her, she may want to reconnect with them. 

@pragmatic - my colleague used Airbnb recently in Japan. They were 6 in the group, so they rented an apartment for a few days. Said it was good, and it saved them a lot of $$ than if they used a hotel. His tip - read the reviews of the place! Cheers!

----------


## aging one

> Trusty e-cig it is.


Illegal and a much bigger fine in Singapore than regular smokes. Hell you dont even know what an E cig is Harry. :Smile:

----------


## can123

Smokers are inadequate people who, in the main, voted to remain in the EU. They complain about the price of their foolish, dirty habit and I thoroughly recommend the above products. A few here should consider attaching lengths of ribbon and affixing the items to their bibs thus ensuring swift retrieval when spat out.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> Trusty e-cig it is.
> 
> 
> Illegal and a much bigger fine in Singapore than regular smokes. Hell you dont even know what an E cig is Harry.


They're illegal here too, but I have so much shit in my hand luggage with USB's, phones, chargers, laptops, tablets, modems, etc. they just scratch their heads looking at the monitor and wave me through.

They did intercept a top up order from the UK though. Sent me a letter saying it had been confiscated by the Health Ministry (!).

Mind you I can see why Sing has banned them if they're making that amount of duty on the real thing!

----------


## nidhogg

and while I remember, one thing you gotta do there Pat is EAT.  The food is fantastic.  If budget is a consideration, stick to the hawker centers and more down market restaurants.  Be adventurous in what you try.

Do a bit of research, as there are some absolutely superb things to eat.

My one splurge would be Long Beach Seafood for the chilli crab (and eat it with bread or bao, not rice).

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Smokers are inadequate people who, in the main, voted to remain in the EU. They complain about the price of their foolish, dirty habit and I thoroughly recommend the above products. A few here should consider attaching lengths of ribbon and affixing the items to their bibs thus ensuring swift retrieval when spat out.


What on earth are you gibbering on about now.

 :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> and while I remember, one thing you gotta do there Pat is EAT.  The food is fantastic.  If budget is a consideration, stick to the hawker centers and more down market restaurants.  Be adventurous in what you try.
> 
> Do a bit of research, as there are some absolutely superb things to eat.
> 
> My one splurge would be Long Beach Seafood for the chilli crab (and eat it with bread or bao, not rice).


Did you see Post 67?

I've just looked it up and it's a ten minute walk from my hotel.

It's a great little story.

----------


## nidhogg

^Hi mate, yes, definately worth a swing by...

----------


## DJ Pat

I don't smoke anymore anyway so they can do what they want and smokers can moan like hell as much as they wish. 

I use nicorette mist spray, a bit like an asthma inhaler. It's not a vape or e-cig, neither is it an aerosol

----------


## DJ Pat

> Definitely going to look this bloke up.
> 
> Singapore street food stalls get Michelin star
> 
> https://www.tastingtable.com/dine/national/michelin-singapore-cheap-expansion



I love eating, who doesn't, and these are a must. 

I never travel to another country to munch on McDs or Starbucks crap. It's bemusing (and kind of annoying that many can be so ignorant) that many do. 

On the other hand, these types would be terrified of food poisoning from _''filthy street stalls''.

_Who cares anyway.

A pool would be a welcome bonus but not vital.

----------


## slimboyfat

For cheap and good food - well - Maxwell Market is a big hawker centre not far from Chinatown and just opposite the Buddha Tooth Temple (if your GF is into Buddha and his teeth that might be of interest)

I haven't been for a couple of years but there are loads of food choices at a reasonable price. 
There used to have a stall selling Pigs Brain soup. I did a not very popular thread on it back in the day.

https://teakdoor.com/food-and-drink/1...type-food.html (Teak Door - Fear Factor type food thread)

----------


## DJ Pat

We can only eat so much! Pig brain soup? Hmmm..In Iceland they eat the whole sheep head, eyes and all. 
Worth a try maybe, just how bad could it be? If it was rancid I'm sure it wouldn't sell although I draw the line at chicken feet

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I don't smoke anymore anyway so they can do what they want and smokers can moan like hell as much as they wish.


Not moaning. My vype is completely odorless, and as long as I can boost a bit of nicotine with the morning coffee I'll be good to go.

 :Smile:

----------

